# Generator Manuals



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Guys, Does anyone have an operator's manual in .pdf for either a Generac XG7000E generator or a UST 5500 watt generator? Thank you, lawnburner:wave:


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

try this kink, you will need the numbers off the ID plate to get the right one

http://www.generac.com/Service/ManualSearch/


----------



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

*no luck*

Thanks for the link, but I already tried it and it says it can't find the manual. The model number on the tag says: XG7000E. I tried this and I even played around with the 0's like it says and still nothing. Thank you anyway. tireburner


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

there should be a silver sticker with model & ser # etc, get all the #'s and let me have them I will figure out what you need to input on the site to get the one you need. Just checked with a distributer and they said same thing.


----------

